# HD Output



## scoobie (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a 942 with hdtv to tv1 and 27" sd tv on tv2. I recenlty upgraded tv2 to hdtv. is there a way to output hdtv to both sets with the 942? even if I have to watch the same content on both tv's? is there a chance that both the hdmi and ypbr outputs are hot at the same time?

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

scoobie said:


> I have a 942 with hdtv to tv1 and 27" sd tv on tv2. I recenlty upgraded tv2 to hdtv. is there a way to output hdtv to both sets with the 942? even if I have to watch the same content on both tv's? is there a chance that both the hdmi and ypbr outputs are hot at the same time?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help!


Both outputs are hot at the same time...so yes, you can output to both sets.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

scoobie said:


> I have a 942 with hdtv to tv1 and 27" sd tv on tv2. I recenlty upgraded tv2 to hdtv. is there a way to output hdtv to both sets with the 942? even if I have to watch the same content on both tv's?* is there a chance that both the hdmi and ypbr outputs are hot at the same time*?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help!


Yes they are.


----------



## scoobie (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks for the quick responses. any ideas on what max length is on dvi or ypbr cables? do either have signal degradation more than the other? which type of output would your run the distance on? I need to go 60-70 feet if possible to tv2. 

thanks agian!!!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

component will be fine. that is a little long for unamplified dvi or hdmi. Use component if you can it works awesome in my house.


----------

